# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Vaping!

## Ziggeh

What's your rig?
What's your day to day juice?
What's your story?

Me:
iTaste SVD + SMOK RSBT, 3 ohm coil @ 6V, cotton. Kanger EVOD when I can't go around sporting a shiny robot dick that SVD is.
FA Desert Ship 12mg when at work and only get to vape every now and then, FA Ozone 3mg at home
Smoker for 10 years (2 pack a day towards the end of careers), bought a ecig back in August, smoked less than a pack since (only when out of juice/charge)

Approved juices:
FA Desert Ship, obviously
FA Tuscan Reserve
FA Virginia
FA RY4
FA Ozone
FA Cowboy Blend

Disapproved juices:
Anything Joytech. ESPECIALLY Joytech Desert, that is the most unholy thing I've had displeasure of vaping, you might as well just throw away your RBA after loading it because it won't come off in a hundred refills
FA Royal - chemical perfume 
FA Dusk - meh
FA 7leaves - meh

----------


## Freefall552

I got a ago g5 but I only use it when I'm riding the train. I prefere twisting.

----------


## shadowknight513

Currently using an iTaste MVP 2.0 with a Kangertech aerotank mini. 1.2 ohm coil @ 5v 
My juice taste hasn't extended very far, but I have tried Mother's Milk and it was some next level shit.

----------


## Nevodark

Currently rocking a Nemesis black mod with a cheap ass atomizer on it, got dual coil build inside it + 85% vg juice.

Idk why but i never find flavours i like at 100% vg, 85% seems to work just fine too.

I gotta vouch for squid ink by kraken though, That juice is ****ing amazing ive never had anything taste so GOOD, not at all like what i expected 
http://allthejuices.com/juice/squid-ink

----------


## Ziggeh

RDA's are all the same thing anyway, as long as they don't leak and aren't a pain in the ass to build on. Switched to an RDA myself, ****ing amazing how much more flavor you get from these. I remember on my first ecig, which was some overpriced Joye piece of shit, I literally couldn't tell one juice from another on its tank, all I tasted was the sweetness from VG. That RSBT tank I had (and broke) was meh too, either leaking or giving dryhits depending on how I wicked it.

I'm just glad, in hindsight, that I didn't start with a mech like I wanted to. The batteries I bought would've either exploded in my faced or started a fire.

----------


## halogotstoled

Rocking a Smok Cube II with Production RDA atty, and a single 0.15 staged kanthal coil. Current Juice is called Giggin' (its like a honeydew kiwi flavor) and it's mixed with Colonel Custard (a thick vanilla custard) It's my daily vape. Probably going to pick up one of those new sigelei 213 box mods here soon. I also occasionally switch between my nemesis mech mod, and noisy cricket series mod depending on if i have time to wrap some claptons or throw a build in one of my atty's that suits it.

----------


## pinkswan

I have tried vaping years ago but I was not fully satisfied with it. Ended up going back to smoking. Too bad.

----------


## hackerlol

wtf is this thread o_O...

----------


## Ashoran

> wtf is this thread o_O...


do you even 420 vape it?

----------


## Yawnstar

I vape regularly, the only thing that bugs me is the amount of maintanance it needs, filling it up every day, changing the coil once a week, getting new liquid. it's a bit of a pain but the GF hates the smell of smoke so it keeps her happy as well as me

----------


## HankFriend

I threw vape and cigarettes!

----------


## Tigr44

Most people do it for fun which is not the best idea to do if you aren't addicted.

----------

